# Prometeus.com is 16 years today!



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 24, 2013)

Just received this from Salvatore (or most commonly known as 'uncle'):

*Happy anniversary everyone !*

16 years have passed since prometeus.com has been registered and after a few more days the company was also born... (Part of the story here: http://board.prometeus.net/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1134)
At sweet 16, Prometeus di Daniela Agro has some gifts to celebrate the things we love:

*1. We love loyal customers !*
If you have been a loyal and trouble-free customer for more than six months keeping a service alive, _*a certain amount of money will be credited to your account*_. We have a don't ask don't tell policy regarding how this was calculated, so, please don't ask  Truth is, we don't really know for sure either... 

*2. We love back-ups !* 
As you probably know, we have a lot of back-up plans, however, we felt that was not enough as some people continue to ask us for their data after they lost it due to hacking or accidental overwriting/deletion... From now on, Biz customers will enjoy increased back-up space and a web server for sharing static pages 
More details here: http://board.prometeus.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1127

Also, we did not forget the other people which use our other services, we have made a special coupon to enjoy the 16th anniversary with us for the 100 GB plan. Use *FTPNWEB50OFF* for it and you will have _*100 GB* ftp and http storage for a year at the price of 9 Eur..._

But, there is a catch, this _will expire on the 1st of June_, unlike the others which will not expire.
Now, you really have no justification for not taking backups ! We linked a duply tutorial too, so even grandma and her cat can start backing up their sites using PGP encryption !

*3. Did we mention we love back-ups ?*
For those looking for a professional backup solution we have a special deal on Idera Server Backup (was R1soft/CDP), a recurring 50% discount using the code *SBK50OFF* (_valid until the end of June_):
1st agent (linux or windows) + 250GB backup space =


----------



## drmike (May 24, 2013)

Prometeus is a real solid provider.   16 years in business?  Long time even if just the domain.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

Providing stable product makes you successful.


Prometeus is one of them.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Prometeus. Myself and @MannDude here share the birthday with you. 16 years is a long time. I saw computers for the first time around 12 years back.

Haven't got a chance to try your services. May be next time when I am in need of a VPS.


----------



## mikho (May 24, 2013)

Congrats to you aswell @bizzard and @Manndude


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)

The 25th of May will be a glorious day for all!

Happy Birthday Prometeus, you're doing something right!

Happy Birthday Bizzard!


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday prometeus, MannDude & bizzard. Thanks, Curtis for this great community


----------



## willie (May 24, 2013)

Happy "sweet 16"!


----------



## 365Networks (May 24, 2013)

Happy birthday Prometeus!  Still enjoying the VPS I have with them


----------



## prometeus (May 24, 2013)

Thanks 

late '90 were funny years for me and Daniela


----------



## Asama (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Prometeus!


----------



## nocom (May 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Prometeus and thanks for excellent VPS and Shared Hosting


----------



## Ishaq (May 25, 2013)

Happy birthday, Prometeus!


----------



## shahaz (May 25, 2013)

Its a long way since it started .


----------



## Neo (May 26, 2013)

Yeah happy BirthDay... i have VPS with them and its just running ;D


----------



## Gallaeaho (May 26, 2013)

Very happy with my Prometeus VPS, despite the fact that it's with their "OverZold" brand. They provide an amazing service and amazing customer support, and they do not charge you through the nose with it. Congratulations on 16 years, Prometeus!


----------



## Marc M. (May 26, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PROMETEUS!!!


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 27, 2013)

Congrats! Best provider, no doubt.

Good luck for the next 16 years!


----------



## ztec (May 27, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> You can use the agent on any VPS KVM / Xen / vmware you manage


 How would this work for an openVZ VPS?


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 27, 2013)

ztec said:


> How would this work for an openVZ VPS?


It wouldn't, its a kernel module.

Edit: Well not without hacks I'm obviously not aware of.


----------



## Abdussamad (May 27, 2013)

16 years is plenty of time to build a reputation and move out of the bargain basement hosting business. Why haven't they done that yet?


----------



## rds100 (May 27, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> 16 years is plenty of time to build a reputation and move out of the bargain basement hosting business. Why haven't they done that yet?


LOL  Their main business is nothing like bargain basement - they provide streaming for some of the biggest media companies in Italy, etc. - very high end.

They entered the low end market probably as a hobby of Salvatore / @prometeus, to keep him busy


----------



## Abdussamad (May 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> they provide streaming for some of the biggest media companies in Italy, etc


So on which of their sites do they list those services?


----------



## rds100 (May 28, 2013)

Abdussamad said:


> So on which of their sites do they list those services?


If your name is for example Silvio Berlusconi you don't go to a website to look for such services, you have people you pay to know where to find the best services for your company


----------



## Abdussamad (May 28, 2013)

rds100 said:


> If your name is for example Silvio Berlusconi you don't go to a website to look for such services, you have people you pay to know where to find the best services for your company


That makes no sense. Even the most exclusive of companies have websites these days. If you are in the business of selling Internet connectivity you should have a website to detail your services. If you don't believe in the Internet yourself why would anyone trust you to provide Internet access?


----------



## rds100 (May 28, 2013)

@Abdussamad i'll tell you something, our main business is providing services to other, smaller iSPs in the area.

I can assure you that none of those other ISPs found out about us from our website. And some of those ISPs have been our customers for 15+ years now.


----------



## prometeus (May 28, 2013)

*@**Abdussamad*, I started working in the IT (or more simply with "computers")  in the mid '80, I didn't grow with internet and most of my business relations in Italy were / are "offline".The vps market is a way to differentiate our business and I want to keep them separate if possible.


----------



## willie (Jun 15, 2013)

Prometeus may have turned 16 last month, but my 128MB KVM with them has just turned 1 year!


21:53:42 up 365 days, 19:57, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00


Love that uptime.


----------



## drmike (Jun 16, 2013)

365 days of uptime on a VPS    That's great.

I Love Prometeus!


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 16, 2013)

willie said:


> Prometeus may have turned 16 last month, but my 128MB KVM with them has just turned 1 year!
> 
> 
> 21:53:42 up 365 days, 19:57, 1 user, load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
> ...


y u no update .

Jokes aside, I have heard too many good things about Sal and if I ever get any non usa VPS, his company will be first on my list.


----------



## maounique (Jun 16, 2013)

Uncle is simply amazing and, yeah, he was kept busy by this vps part, even awake at night...

DDoS, fake shops, abusers, spammers, carders, dd-ers and serverbears by cron, police and judges knocking at his door, yeah, he found something to keep him busy, alright...

I keep waiting for him to tell me one day he is quitting, and he told me straight out I am annoying 

We try to live and adapt, hopefully will manage for us and our customers 

Now, our KVMs and Xens have not been rebooted since first started. However, the 30 or so OVZ servers did at least a reboot, probably 2-3 times in average in a year or so if we add up all days and reboots and make an average per server.

This is one of the reasons we do not offer OVZ anymore, at least until we manage to make it more stable (or the OVZ project does).

We did not patch kernels as there was no critical vulnerability, our Xen's have been launched after the discovery of the last one I think and are centos 5.

On KVM the host kernel cannot be accessed by the guests, so only OVZ needed the recent patch.


----------



## Master Bo (Jun 16, 2013)

My short experience with you was very promising.

Happy birthday! Live long and prosper!


----------



## willie (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I got the email a month or so ago about the vulnerability, but since it's a single user KVM and a local exploit, I decided that installing the patch wasn't urgent.  I'll probably upgrade the VPS to Debian 7 now that it's out, but it sure seems like a shame to reboot after this much uptime.


----------

